# Hi from France !



## Manon (May 21, 2013)

Hello ! 
My name is Manon and I live in France. Sorry I don't speak English very well, I'm here to practice so feel free to correct me if i'm wrong. I hope my English won't bother you. 
I have a half pony/half horse ^^ his name is Rollmops ! 











I'm a harness maker (I don't know if it's the good word). I count on you to help me with the traduction of the equipment of the horse ! 
I do things like this : 











I know the world "side pull" because it's the word we use in french :lol: but I don't know how to say for the rest.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You must show us pictures of your harness.

I lived in Paris for 5 years as a kid. My dad was with the American embassy. We attended the Lycee International in St Germain. Mastering a second or third language as most French kids have to do is no small feat. No need to apologize. I never got anywhere close to being able to write that well in french.


----------



## Manon (May 21, 2013)

Thanks !
I put pictures of my work in my first message, I don't know if you see them ? In french my job is "sellier harnacheur" or "bourrelier", I find "harness maker" as translation but I dont' know if it's the same ?

French is difficult, I know many french who can't write correctly their own language lol. At school I "learned" English, Spanish, Russian and Latin. After I graduated from high school I suck at all these languages !! I never was a good student but I learned English on my own by looking movies and tv show (series ?) in English with sub titles  So I understand English but it's difficult for me to write it (that's why I hope to learn here).


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bienvenue Manon!


----------



## Manon (May 21, 2013)

Merci  Toi qui parles français, tu saurais me donner la traduction de sellier ?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Manon said:


> Merci  Toi qui parles français, tu saurais me donner la traduction de sellier ?


As you wrote in your original post, harness maker is the correct translation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! Your English is great!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Bonjour Manon! Je parle français aussi. Welcome to the Forum. Il y a beaucoup d'information très utile ici au forum. Sellier is a saddle or harness maker. So, it's correct as the OP said. Encore, bienvenue and hope you enjoy the Forum.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

By the way, your leather goods are very nice!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Harness maker is correct for someone who makes goods out of strap leather but I saw the word harness and was thinking "harnais". 

Le licol is called a halter in the US and a head collar in the UK. 

That's your English word for the day.


----------



## Manon (May 21, 2013)

Thanks to everyone !! 
It seems that there's a lot of people of various nationalities here, it's Great! 

PaintHorseMares and Paintlover1965, ok thanks ! Now I'm sure 
LeftHandPercherons, I understand, I had made a complete harness just once and I don't have pictures infortunately. 
Thanks for halter or head collar, I memorize that


----------

